# Kann keine Progs via Gui starten wenn online [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

macht euch mal auf eine kuriose Geschichte gefasst  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gestern saß in meiner LUG, fahre mein Netbook hoch (KDE-4.6.3), logge mich auf'n Desktop ein, bestätige noch mein Passwort für das bereits existierende Wlan Verbindungsprofil und bin drin (grünes Häkchen Knetworkmanager), und warte ab bis alles vollständig initialisiert ist. Soweit so gut, doch nun kommts:

Ich versuche Firefox zu starten, das Icon zuckt kurz, doch nichts startet.

Ich versuche konqueror zu starten - das gleiche.

Dolphin, nix, Systemsteuerung, auch nix, auch sonst keine Programme per GUI und klick.

Also mal mit [Alt]+[F1] und auch [Alt]+[F2] durch Eingabe des jeweiligen Programmnamens mit abschliessendem Enter versucht, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.

Da ich am Vorabend noch diverse updates und den neuen Kernel 2.6.39 eingespielt habe, und nicht mehr sicher war ob danach noch alles lief, hab ich die Ursache dort vermutet.

Ein booten des vorherigen kernels, ein rekompilieren von emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers), das booten des Zweitsystems das wenige Tage älter war, all das half nichts während des Treffens nichts mehr - verdammt. Ihr könnt Euch die lästernden Ubuntu und Debian Fuzzi's vielleicht vorstellen...

Ich Pack das Teil also wieder ein, fahre es dann später zu Hause hoch, melde mich im heimischen Wlan an, und alles funktioniert!  :Confused: 

Dann fällt es mir wieder ein, dass ich in der Vergangenheit schon mal, und immer nur in dieser LUG, ein ähnlich kurioses Problem hatte. Da konnte ich in der konsole auf'm KDE Desktop nicht per su root werden, denn ich hatte einen anderen Prompt. Erst nach der Eingabe von xhost+ gings dann, aber wieso.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wenn ich offline gearbeitet hätte, alles funktioniert hätte. 

Was stimmt mit meiner Netzwerkkonfiguration nicht (etc/hosts ; FQDN ?) Wieso geht es aber in allen anderen LUGS, und zu Hause, aber nur in dieser einen nicht?

Was bewirkt der Befehl xhost+ ?

Fragen über Fragen...

Bitte erleuchtet mich. Gruß, Andy.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du mal aus einem xterm bzw. einer konsole (kde-base/konsole) heraus gestartet? Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wirft sich da irgendwo 'ne Fehlermeldung ab.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi cryptohappen,

ja hab ich auch versucht, aber vergessen hier aufzulisten.

Auch die konsole ließ sich unter kde nicht starten per [Alt]+[F1] oder [Alt]+[F2] + konsole+enter.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## cryptosteve

Örks, merkwürdig. Installiert ist sie aber? Wie siehts mit einem ordinären xterm aus?

Und wie sieht Deine /etc/hosts aus? (abgesehen davon, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, das ein Falscheintrag hier das Starten sämtlicher Anwendungen verhindert).

----------

## V10lator

Ich habe da mal eine ganz kuriose Theorie: Dir fehlt das loopback Netzwerk-Interface, ergo wird _jeder_ (auch lokaler) Traffic (Auch der zwischen X-Server und seinen Clienten) übers Netzwerk geroutet. Dies funktioniert in den meisten Netzwerken, in dieser LUG wurde der Traffic aber so umgeleitet das dein Laptop ihn selbst nicht mehr als eigen erkannt hat und der X-Server deswegen seine eigenen Clienten blockierte, deswegen musstest du diese "Fremdclienten" erst durch xhost erlauben.

Poste bitte mal die Ausgaben von:

ifconfig -a

netstat

cat /etc/hosts

cat /etc/host.conf

hostname

und

rc-update show | grep net

//EDIT: Das nächste mal wäre es auch praktisch wenn du versuchen würdest auf ein nicht-X-Terminal zu wechseln (Strg + Alt + F1-6), dich dort als der selbe User anzumelden und zu versuchen grafische Programme via

DISPLAY=:0 Programmname

also z.B.

DISPLAY=:0 firefox

zu starten.

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Leute für die Unterstützung.

@cryptohappen

Alles was ich versuchte zu starten ist auch installiert, denn es läuft ja auch wenn ich in einem anderen Netz starte.

@V10lator

Dein Ansatz klingt ziemlich plausibel für mich.

Vielleicht findet sich ja der entsprechende Hinweis in den gewünschten Ausgaben, bin allerdings nun wieder im Heimnetz und kann erst wieder am 02.06. das nächste mal im Netz der besagten "Problem"-LUG testen.

```

ifconfig -a

dummy0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 8a:42:8e:be:91:b5  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 40:61:86:12:c1:0f  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:79 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:79 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:8484 (8.2 KiB)  TX bytes:8484 (8.2 KiB)

tunl0     Protokoll:IPIP Tunnel  Hardware Adresse   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:24:21:cf:45:fe  

          inet Adresse:192.168.69.23  Bcast:192.168.69.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::224:21ff:fecf:45fe/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6075 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:548 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                                                               

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000                                                                          

          RX bytes:1030480 (1006.3 KiB)  TX bytes:62496 (61.0 KiB)                                                             

          Interrupt:17
```

netstat | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/393127/

```

cat /etc/hosts

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       netbook localhost.localdomain   localhost       dhcppc1

::1     netbook localhost6.localdomain6 localhost6

::1             localhost

#

192.168.69.2 big-server

192.168.69.6 vdr1

192.168.69.7 schlappi

192.168.69.8 netbook

```

```

order hosts, bind

multi off

```

netbook ~ # hostname

netbook

netbook ~ # 

```

rc-update show | grep net

             netmount |          default                              

               net.lo |                  boot                         

                local |          default                     nonetwork

```

Was du unter Edit schriebst würde ich dann beim nächsten mal versuchen, falls der Fehler von Euch nicht schon vorher entdeckt wird   :Wink: 

Was sagt ihr den zu obigen Ausgaben?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## V10lator

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /etc/hosts
> ...

 

Mach daraus bitte (versuchsweise):

```
192.168.69.8 netbook

127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       dhcppc1

::1     localhost6.localdomain6 localhost6

::1             localhost

#

192.168.69.2 big-server

192.168.69.6 vdr1

192.168.69.7 schlappi

```

So würde es sich (in etwa) mit einer vom NetworkManager erstellten Konfiguration decken.

Vielleicht sieht ja noch jemand einen Fehler / hat eine Idee?  :Smile: 

uff, gerade habe ich noch etwas gesehen: Die IP für den Hostnamen stimmt ja überhaupt nicht!  :Shocked: 

Laut /etc/hosts müsste die IP 192.168.69.8 sein, lauf ifconfig ist sie aber 192.168.69.23 - In anderen Netzwerken ist sie sicher auch anders. Vielleicht klappt es ja wenn man "netbook" immer über 127.0.0.1 routet? In etwa so:

```
127.0.0.1       netbook localhost.localdomain   localhost       dhcppc1

::1     localhost6.localdomain6 localhost6

::1             netbook localhost

#

192.168.69.2 big-server

192.168.69.6 vdr1

192.168.69.7 schlappi

```

Wie du siehst ist die "falsche" IP 192.168.69.8 komplett rausgeflogen.  :Wink: 

Wer/Was managed deine Netzwerkverbindungen?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi V10lator.

Der knetworkmanager managed meine Netzwerkverbindungen.

Das netbook mit dem unvorteilhaften hostname netbook erhält in meinem LAN per Kabel

die feste IP 192.168.69.8,

und erhält per WLAN die .23 zugeteilt.

Eigentlich bräuchten doch in der hosts nur die IP's der anderen PC aufgelistet werden, oder.

Daher lösche ich mal die eigenen diese Gerätes darin.

Ist es von Nachteil diese mit aufzunehmen, und kann das zu der Konfusion führen.

Die ist sicher per copy & past darin gelandet...

Der Rest würde dann also bleiben wie er ist, wenn ich deine Zweite Version richtig interpretiere, oder hab ich was übersehen?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## V10lator

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Der knetworkmanager managed meine Netzwerkverbindungen.

 

 :Shocked:  Dann vermisse ich ein Kommentar ala "# Added by NetworkManager" in der /etc/hosts.

 *Quote:*   

> Das netbook mit dem unvorteilhaften hostname netbook erhält in meinem LAN per Kabel
> 
> die feste IP 192.168.69.8,
> 
> und erhält per WLAN die .23 zugeteilt.

 Auch das sollte der NetworkManager automatisch ändern, je nachdem worüber du online bist. Ich denke du hast die Ausgabe von ifconfig und cat /etc/hosts gemacht ohne zwischen W-Lan und Kabel umzuschalten.

 *Quote:*   

> Eigentlich bräuchten doch in der hosts nur die IP's der anderen PC aufgelistet werden, oder.
> 
> Daher lösche ich mal die eigenen diese Gerätes darin.

 Eigentlich sollte der NetworkManager die Datei für das Netz in dem du bist anpassen...

 *Quote:*   

> Der Rest würde dann also bleiben wie er ist, wenn ich deine Zweite Version richtig interpretiere, oder hab ich was übersehen?

 Richtig, aber wie gesagt: Eigentlich solltest du dich um diese Datei nicht kümmern brauchen da dies der NetworkManager für dich erledigen sollte...

Leider komme ich gerade vom feiern, deswegen möchte ich jetzt keine größeren Meinungen abgeben, ich denke aber mit dem NetworkManager (nicht knetworkmanager, welcher nur die GUI für KDE ist  :Wink: ) stimmt irgendwas nicht...

----------

## Randy Andy

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>   *Randy Andy wrote:*   Der knetworkmanager managed meine Netzwerkverbindungen. 
> 
>  Dann vermisse ich ein Kommentar ala "# Added by NetworkManager" in der /etc/hosts.

 

Das wäre mir aber neu, dass der (k)networkmanager auch diese Datei managed. Kannst du oder sonst wer das bestätigen, durch posten eurer konfigs mit den entsprechenden Hinweisen der networkmanager?

 *Quote:*   

> Das netbook mit dem unvorteilhaften hostname netbook erhält in meinem LAN per Kabel
> 
> die feste IP 192.168.69.8,
> 
> und erhält per WLAN die .23 zugeteilt.

  *V10lator wrote:*   

>  Auch das sollte der NetworkManager automatisch ändern, je nachdem worüber du online bist. Ich denke du hast die Ausgabe von ifconfig und cat /etc/hosts gemacht ohne zwischen W-Lan und Kabel umzuschalten.

 

Ja, ich war lediglich per WLan im heimischen Netz, aber meinen Router hab ich halt so konfiguriert, dass wenn er die MAC Adresse des Wlan sieht, er die IP .23 vergibt, und beim Kabelanschluss die feste IP .8 Ich steh halt auf feste IP's.

Habe aber gerade noch einen alten, eigentlich überflüssigen Eintrag in meiner /etc/conf.d/net entdeckt, der aber doch eigentlich nichts zur Sache tun sollte, da das net startup script ja nicht mehr in meinem runlevel drin ist.

So hat es aber für mich den unschätzbaren Vorteil, dass wenn der knetworkmanager nach einem update mal wieder out of order ist, oder ich das gui nicht starten kann, erst dann wird er bei mir gestartet, ich mir per kabel und aufruf von "/etc/init.d/dhcpcd start" ich schnell wieder online bin. 

```
 

cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.69.8 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.69.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.69.1" )

# alles auskommentieren aktiviert dhcp, untenstehend für wlan

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

```

 *Quote:*   

> Eigentlich bräuchten doch in der hosts nur die IP's der anderen PC aufgelistet werden, oder.
> 
> Daher lösche ich mal die eigenen diese Gerätes darin.

 

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte der NetworkManager die Datei für das Netz in dem du bist anpassen...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Der Rest würde dann also bleiben wie er ist, wenn ich deine Zweite Version richtig interpretiere, oder hab ich was übersehen?

 

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>  Richtig, aber wie gesagt: Eigentlich solltest du dich um diese Datei nicht kümmern brauchen da dies der NetworkManager für dich erledigen sollte...

 

Wie gesagt, glaub ich so nicht, es sei denn man zeigt mir das Gegenteil.

Was anderes wäre es wenn du von der resolv.conf gesprochen hättest, die sieht bei mir z.B. gerade so aus:

```

cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by NetworkManager

domain fritz.box

search fritz.box

nameserver 192.168.69.1

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider komme ich gerade vom feiern, deswegen möchte ich jetzt keine größeren Meinungen abgeben, ich denke aber mit dem NetworkManager (nicht knetworkmanager, welcher nur die GUI für KDE ist ) stimmt irgendwas nicht...

 

Vielleicht lag's ja auch daran   :Wink: 

Oder bin ich so auf'm falschen Dampfer mit meiner Skepsis?

Nix für ungut, Gruß Andy.

----------

## V10lator

Der NetworkManager regelt mehr als nur die /etc/resolv.conf - er regelt alle Dateien die fürs Netzwerk wichtig sind. Dazu gehört auch die IP für deinen Hostnamen in der /etc/hosts an die Netzwerkstruktur anzupassen. Du glaubst mir nicht? Gut, ich bin gerade per W-LAN online:

```
[v10lator@schlepptop ~]$ cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

192.168.1.6   schlepptop   # Added by NetworkManager

127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain   localhost

::1   schlepptop   localhost6.localdomain6   localhost6

::1      localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#
```

Und nun wechseln wir die Verbindung im NetworkManager mal auf UMTS:

```
[v10lator@schlepptop ~]$ cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

10.165.210.12   schlepptop   # Added by NetworkManager

127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain   localhost

::1   schlepptop   localhost6.localdomain6   localhost6

::1      localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#
```

Was stellen wir fest? Der NetworkManager managed das Netzwerk...  :Wink: 

Und eben diese Dateiveränderung scheint er bei dir nicht durchzuführen. Bleibt nur die Frage nach dem Warum...  :Sad: 

P.S. Meine /etc/conf.d/net beginnt mit:

```
#Generated by NetworkManager
```

P.P.S.:

 *Quote:*   

> udev
> 
> If you are using udev, you will also need to block it from attempting to automatically initialize your network interfaces. This can be done by modifying the /etc/conf.d/rc  file (or /etc/rc.conf on OpenRC). For example, to block eth0 from loading, add this:
> 
> File: /etc/conf.d/rc
> ...

 (Quelle: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KNetworkManager )

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke für deine Unterstützung, V10lator.

Habe noch diverses bei mir ausprobiert, aber meine hosts packt der knetworkmanager nicht an, auch wenn ich sie ganz lösche oder alles auskommentiere ändert sich an dem Verhalten nichts.

Ich habe den knetworkmanager ja schon sehr lange, am Anfang war er noch ziemlich buggy, und das knetworkmanager wiki sah auch noch ganz anders aus, im Vergleich zu jetzt.

Beim Blick dort hinein viel mir der noch unbekannte Passus auf, der da lautet:

```
/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

send host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

supersede host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";
```

Nur hab ich meinen networkmanager nicht mit dem dhclient use-flag, sondern mit dem dhcpcd -flag gebaut, somit konnte ich das nicht 1:1 umsetzten, hat mich aber schon mal auf die Spur gebracht...

Gestern war es dann soweit, dass ich zu meiner LUG mit der Netzwerkproblematik fuhr, der Fehler war wieder reproduzierbar, d.h. per Wlan eingeloggt konnte ich wieder keinerlei Programme starten. Dann hab ich mal auf die erste konsole gewechselt, und siehe da, mein prompt hatte sich geändert von: 

```
netbook ~ #
```

zu

```
dhcppc5 ~ #
```

Da wundert diese Fehlverhalten dann nicht mehr so sehr.

Dann hab ich mir mal die /etc/dhcpcd.conf Datei angeschaut:

```
cat /etc/dhcpcd.conf 

# A sample configuration for dhcpcd.

# See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.

# Inform the DHCP server of our hostname for DDNS.

hostname

# To share the DHCP lease across OSX and Windows a ClientID is needed.

# Enabling this may get a different lease than the kernel DHCP client.

# Some upstream DHCP servers may also require a ClientID, such as FRITZ!Box.

#clientid

# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

# Most distributions have NTP support.

option ntp_servers

# Respect the network MTU.

option interface_mtu

# A ServerID is required by RFC2131.

require dhcp_server_identifier

# A hook script is provided to lookup the hostname if not set by the DHCP

# server, but it should not be run by default.

nohook lookup-hostname
```

Darauf hin hab ich dann den Teil host_name auskommentiert, und der Spuk war vorbei   :Very Happy: 

```
# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search

#, host_name
```

Nun zeigt er meinen korrekten hostname an, und alles läuft wie geschmiert.

Werde den Fall daher in kürze als solved markieren, wenngleich noch einige anderartige Verhaltensweisen übrig bleiben, verglichen mit deinem System...

Besten Dank. Gruß, Andy.

----------

